# What type of fish is this?



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

What is this? Is it good for king bait? Can't get any live cigar minnows


----------



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

I've caught some bigger ones


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

Banded Rudderfish.
Its a distant member of the jack family if I'm not mistaken. Probably not as good as a hardtail, but maybe. Ive caught fish on stranger things.


----------



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

Cool thanks


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

x2 on Banded Rudderfish. They are a subspecies of amberjack.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Do not get caught with that in your baitwell. You will get a ticket for undersize fish. Ask me how I know....


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

WW2 said:


> Do not get caught with that in your baitwell. You will get a ticket for undersize fish. Ask me how I know....


Yeah, Banded Rudderfish. As said above, they are restricted.


----------



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

Well I won't be using them for bait anymore then haha


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

jeepnsurf said:


> Well I won't be using them for bait anymore then haha


Or just don't get caught.haha


----------

